# Beach Camping / Fishing location ideas



## CobraO (Aug 27, 2009)

Green to anyone that can help.

Recently bought a small pop up camper and would like to get the kiddos outside more and of course do some fishing. I'm looking for beaches that can accommodate setting up this camper. I've camped Matagorda a lot, but we've always driven the 20 miles NE to the cut opposite Bay City. I don't see myself lugging a camper those 20 miles where those conditions can go south at any time (meaning getting stuck in the sand).

So I'm looking for decent access, decent fishing, being able to turn the pop-up around to get out (I can unhook it and turn it by hand). I've got a 4WD truck. I'd like something relatively remote. I'd like to fish the guts for smaller stuff, but also send out a big bait for sharks to photo and release.

Usually we have two trucks when we head all that way up the beach in case one of us gets stuck (its never happened), but with this setup, we will only have one truck.

Thanks!

Aaron


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

http://txcoasts.com/


----------



## CobraO (Aug 27, 2009)

ROBOWADER said:


> http://txcoasts.com/


Thanks. That's a great website.


----------



## CobraO (Aug 27, 2009)

ROBOWADER said:


> http://txcoasts.com/


Thanks!


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

I would never bring my camper on the sandy beach. Just the salt air near the coast tears them up.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

CobraO said:


> Thanks. That's a great website.


Thanks, we built it!


----------



## CobraO (Aug 27, 2009)

bigdav160 said:


> I would never bring my camper on the sandy beach. Just the salt air near the coast tears them up.


Well, yeah, that is a good point, but we are talking about a pretty low investment here. If it lasts a few trips over a few years, I've gotten more than my moneys worth.


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

CobraO said:


> Green to anyone that can help.
> 
> Recently bought a small pop up camper and would like to get the kiddos outside more and of course do some fishing. I'm looking for beaches that can accommodate setting up this camper. I've camped Matagorda a lot, but we've always driven the 20 miles NE to the cut opposite Bay City. I don't see myself lugging a camper those 20 miles where those conditions can go south at any time (meaning getting stuck in the sand).
> 
> ...


See a lot of people camp on Bolivar. Great fishing and the access is good. Dirt road east of the curve (where 87 meets 124 south of high island) also several access points along 87 east of Rollover pass. The pass itself also attracts a lot of campers. A $10 annual beach pass gets you access to all those options

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## GregoH (Dec 3, 2017)

Seen a lot of people camping on Follets, past surfside, the free beach. Quite a few access roads. U can catch a limit of hard heads in no time. Good luck


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

I see campers at sargent also, but no fish there so there's that.


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

Is the beach wide enough at Sargent for a camper? West of the pier the clay is so bad I'd expect to get stuck and East of the beach houses the amount of lumber on the beach prevents most trucks from getting on the beach.


----------



## TPOTTS (Aug 17, 2017)

I'd think about going to PINS and staying on the first five mile stretch of beach. Wouldn't be entirely remote but you would be on the nicest beach in Texas. I'd say Matagorda as well but man that might be tough pulling a trailer down that beach, can get nasty in a hurry.


----------

